# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  التفريق بين التفتيش الجنائي و التفتيش الإداري

## لارين

التفريق بين التفتيش الجنائي و التفتيش الإداري

التفتيش الجنائي - القضائي هو إجراء من إجراءات التحقيق التي يقوم بها رجل الضبط الجنائي في الاحوال المعينة في النظام " القانون" بحثاً عن الجريمة وأدلة ثبوتها .

 أما التفتيش الوقائي :

 فهو الذي يهدف الى تجريد المقبوض عليه مما يحمله من أسلحة أو أدوات أخرى قد يستعين بها على الافلات من القبض عليه ، وهو أمر يقتضيه القبض بوصفه مساساً بحرية الشخص مما يتطلب بذل نوع من الاكراه لاخضاع المقبوض عليه ، ومن صور هذا الاكراه تجريد الشخص من عناصر المقاومة .

 فإذا قبض على المتهم ولو في غير حالة التلبس ، فيجوز تفتيشه تفتيشاً وقائياً للبحث عما يحمله من أسلحة أو أدوات تعينه على الافلات من القبض ، فإذا ظهر أثناء هذا التفتيش أنه يحوز مخدر أو سلاح غير مرخص كانت الجريمة متلبساً بها .

 ولا يشترط في التقتيش الوقائي أن يقوم به رجل الضبط الجنائي ، لانه ليش تفتيشا جنائياً قضائياً- بحثاً عن الجريمة وأدلة ثبوتها .

 ومن أمثلة التفتيش الوقائي تفتيش المتهم بعد القبض عليه سواء في جريمة متلبساً بها أو غير متلبسا بها ، وتفتيش الشخص قبل إيداعه السجن تمهيداً لعرضه على سلطة التحقيق ، أو تفتيشه بعد عودته من سلطة التحقيق وقبل دخوله السجن حتى لا يكون عائداً بشيء ممنوعاً قد يضر به نفسه أو غيره داخل السجن .

 - أما التفتيش الاداري :

 فهو ذلك الاجراء التحفظي الذي يجرى بمعرفة بعض الموظفين العموميين أو من في حكمهم وذلك بقصد تحقيق أهداف إدارية أو وقائية عامة .

 مثال ذلك : ما تقضي به اللوائح الخاصة ببعض الشركات والمصانع من وجوب تفتيش العمال أثناء دخولهم أو انصرافهم من العمل ، وتفتيش المسجون قبل دخوله السجن ، وتفتيش المصاب بمعرفة رجل الاسعاف عند نقله الى المستشفى ، والتفتيش الجمركي .

 وهذا النوع من التفتيش لا يعتبر تفتيشا بالمعنى القانوني الدقيق ، لأن هذا المعنى لا ينصرف الا الى التفتيش الذي يجريه رجل الضبط الجنائي - القضائي - بحثا عن أدلة جريمة معينة قامت بالنسبة للمتهم فيها دلائل قوية على ارتكابها . بينما لا يشترط في التفتيش الاداري - بل ان الغرض منه - أنه ليس للبحث عن أدلة جريمة معينة ، وإنما هو إجراء إداري يهدف الى تحقيق حسن سير العمل أو تفادي أخطار معينة .

والتفتيش الاداري وإن لم يكن إجراءً - جنائيا - قضائياً |إلا أنه إذا أسفر عن قيام جريمة متلبس بها كان الدليل المستمد منه صحيحاً ، وكان على الموظف أو من في حكمه والذي قام باجراء التفتيش أن يتحفظ على المتهم ويسلمه لأقرب مأور ضبط قضائي وذلك إذا كانت الجريمة يجوز فيه حبس المتهم الاحياطي .

 " أمثلة للتقتيش الاداري "


 1- تفتيش المساجين

2- التفتيش الجمركي

3- التفتيش على المحلات العامة 

أوجه الاتفاق بين التحقيق الإداري والتحقيق الجنائي

1ـ  أن كلاً من التحقيق الإداري والتحقيق الجنائي يُبِاشَرُ من قِبَلِ سلطة مختصة نظاماً.

2ـ  يتفق التفتيش الإداري والتفتيش الجنائي بأنها وسيلة لجمع أدلة الإثبات, فالتفتيش وسيلة للتنقيب عن الأدلة التي تفيد في إثبات وقوع المخالفة التأديبية أو الجريمة الجنائية ونسبتها إلى فاعل معين 

3ـ  أن كلاً من التفتيش الإداري والتفتيش الجنائي يمنح سلطات معينة للمفتش, وهذه السلطات متقاربة إلى حد كبير جداً.

4ـ  أن كلاً من التفتيش الإداري والتفتيش الجنائي يتخذ إجراءً احتياطياً وتحفظياً في بعض الأحوال.

5ـ  أن كلاً من التفتيش الإداري والتفتيش الجنائي يوفر عدداً من الضمانات للمتهم في مرحلة التحقيق ومنها ما يكون متعلقاً بالجهة المختصة بإجراء التحقيق ومنها ما يكون متعلقاً بالمتهم موضوع التحقيق, وهذه الضمانات متشابهة ومتقاربة إلى حد كبير.

6ـ  أن كلاً من التفتيش الإداري والتفتيش الجنائي يتضمن تدويناً لمحضر المضبوطات, وقد أوجب النظام أن يكون ذلك مكتوباً

7ـ  أن كلاً من التفتيش الإداري والتفتيش الجنائي يتضمن تصرفاً في التحقيق إما بالحفظ أو بالإحالة إلى جهة تنفيذية أو محكمة مختصة.

8ـ  أن كلاً من التفتيش الإداري والتفتيش الجنائي يهدف إلى تحقيق العدالة والإنصاف في المجتمع وحماية حقوق المواطنين والمقيمين؛ وذلك عن طريق منع المخالفات التأديبية والجرائم الجنائية من خلال إبراز القدرات الكشفية والرقابية للأجهزة الإدارية والأمنية.


أوجه الاختلاف بين التحقيق الإداري والتحقيق الجنائي

وحيث أن كلا منهما يتم داخل نظام مستقل تماماً عن الآخر؛ وذلك لاختلاف المخالفة التأديبية عن الجريمة الجنائية, ويمكن التفرقة بين التحقيق الإداري والتحقيق الجنائي من خلال الأوجه الآتية:

1ـ  أن السلطة المختصة بمباشرة التفتيش الإداري إما الجهة الإدارية التي يتبعها الموظف العام أو هيئة الرقابة والتحقيق, أما التفتيش الجنائي فإن السلطة ذات الاختصاص الأصيل والعام بمباشرته هي هيئة التحقيق والادعاء العام.

2ـ  أن طبيعة المخالفات التي تستوجب التفتيش الإداري عدم الحصر, أما الجرائم التي تستوجب التتفتيش الجنائي فهي محددة ومحصورة, فلا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بنص.

3ـ  أن التصرف في التفتيش الإداري يتم بحسب السلطة التي تقوم به فإذا تولى التحقيق الجهة الإدارية التي يتبعها الموظف العام فإما أن تقوم بحفظ التحقيق أو الإحالة إلى الرئيس الإداري أو الإحالة إلى هيئة الرقابة والتحقيق, أما إذا تولى التحقيق هيئة الرقابة والتحقيق فإما أن تقوم بحفظ التحقيق أو الإحالة إلى مجلس الوزراء أو الإحالة إلى الجهة الإدارية التي يتبعها الموظف العام أو الإحالة إلى ديوان المظالم أو الإحالة إلى الجهة المختصة بالقضاء الجنائي, أما التصرف في التفتيش الجنائي فبعد الانتهاء من التحقيق تقوم السلطة المختصة بالتصرف فيه وذلك باتخاذ أحد قرارين: إما بإصدار أمر بإحالة الدعوى إلى المحكمة المختصة, أو إصدار أمر بأن لا وجه لإقامة الدعوى الجنائية

4ـ  أن طبيعة القرار الصادر بشأن التصرف في التفتيش الإداري يعتبر قراراً إدارياً, أما القرار الصادر بشأن التصرف في التفتيش الجنائي فإنه يعتبر من قبيل القرارات القضائية 

5ـ  أن التفتيش الإداري يستهدف حماية المجتمع الوظيفي, وضمان حسن سير المرافق العامة بانتظام واطراد. أما التفتيش الجنائي و مايتبعه من إجراءات فهو يستهدف حماية المجتمع كله وحفظ النظام العام


منقول

----------


## elsayyada

مقارنة واضحة ومبسطة

----------

